# Looking to crew Chesapeake Bay Middle River or Baltimore Area



## Fish-the-5th (Jul 16, 2013)

I use to sail Catalina 22-27 boats in single class races and have owned several boats. I currently am boatless but would like to crew for those who need a hand. I also enjoy teaching boat handling and have much advice to share, if it is solicited. I last kept my boat at Maryland Marina on Frog Mortar Creek which is off of Middle River. If you want to go out, but need a friend to make it more enjoyable, give me a ring at 410-949-4774. 

Fair winds,
Alston Davis


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

There is an great group sailing Wednesday night races on Rock Creek. See here: Rock Creek Racing Association Many head out of Oak Harbor Marina (used to keep our boat there), you may find some needing crew next year, season is pretty much over for this year


----------



## Fish-the-5th (Jul 16, 2013)

Is Rock Creek near Rock Hall or is it on the western shore?

Alston


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Patapsco River.


----------



## Fish-the-5th (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks, I sent them an E-Mail with my information. 

Cheers,
Alston


----------

